# My 2003 M3



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice Skyline


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Cant stand M3's sorry. Nice colour though


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

BMW Forum is that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you a professional pimp?

Jeff.


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

im skyline fan but drivin bmw at the mo... is this wrong?


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

Very!   

Jeff.


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

romeo said:


> im skyline fan but drivin bmw at the mo... is this wrong?



Yes it is wrong sell the bimma and get yourself a skyline.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

romeo said:


> im skyline fan but drivin bmw at the mo... is this wrong?


Yes.

Sell it and buy a Skyline  

Nice M3 but tbh, you wont get much love posting pics as this is a Skyline forum.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Great value for money IMOH. Red is a great colour and the frst I've seen in a convert. I'd prefer black leather personally.

What options has it got and what's the spec/price if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Trev said:


> Nice M3 but tbh, you wont get much love posting pics as this is a Skyline forum.



I disagree. We're all petrol heads here and can appreciate other marques.


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

Howsie said:


> Great value for money IMOH. Red is a great colour and the frst I've seen in a convert. I'd prefer black leather personally.
> 
> What options has it got and what's the spec/price if you don't mind me asking.


Stage 2 Power Package +37 hp @ 7808 rpm/ - 23 kg 
* Aluminium Intake Manifold, LW
* Cold air intake system
* TSI engine management system
* Removal of catalytic converters and installation of free flow exhaust mid pipe, LW
* Free flow rear muffler,LW
* Schrick camshafts
* SS Clutch Kit E46 M3


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

LOL. 

I meant what factory options does the car have?  SMG II? Prof Sat Nav etc?


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*M3*

This car looks very familiar, how long have you owned it.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice colour, glad to see one that isn't that puke colour estate agents seem to choose  .

Had a talk today with a work colleague who had to sell his E30 M3 as he needed the money - felt really sorry for him as he is a true petrol head :bawling: and an E30 M3 is an acceptable BMW as only a true car fan would own one :clap: .


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks sweet! Sounds like theres a few mods under the bonnett too.:clap:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice looking car mate everyone to there own.

I tried to get Wendy one but she wanted a scooby instead.


Mick


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Nice looking car mate everyone to there own.
> 
> I tried to get Wendy one but she wanted a scooby instead.
> 
> ...


She sounds like she's got her head screwed on Mick 

Jeff.

Edited to say - Only joking Romeo, nice motor really mate, got to love the build quality and damn fine cabin design... oh and the engine's not bad either


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

A cabriolet! That will come in most handy... 









...for 2 weeks every year.


Nice car mate.


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

I love M3's! I had an E36 EVO! Really a great car (and very reliable).

But, I don't like red for BMW's & even more dislike this red leather that goes with. Sorry, just not my taste!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks a little flashy . .but with nice wheels and some red Recaros the car would look realy great in red tough


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Nice colour, sounds like a good spec as well.


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)

Thnx 4 all comments



skyline 34 said:


> This car looks very familiar, how long have you owned it.


nearly 6 months



gtrlux said:


> Looks a little flashy . .but with nice wheels and some red Recaros the car would look realy great in red tough


Yeah im thinkin same. next step black front grill, 19" BBS wheels and csl front bumper


----------



## k521skyline (Dec 30, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Nice looking car mate everyone to there own.
> 
> I tried to get Wendy one but she wanted a scooby instead.
> 
> ...


nice car but it is a BMW tho, not sure bout the choice of a BM or scoobie, suppose atleast the BM doesnt have a dairymilk engine... No offense:runaway:


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice car. I'm also a BMW fan and have a E30 M3 myself.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Not a fan of any bmw been honest, But wish ya al the best wit her mate....


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll back you up dude. I'm a BM cab driver too, though I am trying to sell it at the moment as I need the money for my first house I just bought! My plan is sell the E30, buy I cheaper Mk2 16v GTi and start saving a deposit to get an R34 GTR in about a year or so.

Dam Stanley, an E30 M3 at 17! Insurance not an issue in the States?

My cab - anyone wanna buy it?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

its quite nice, i dont like the colour though...and the interior colour lol. looks like a car for pimps.

would look great in black or that M3 blue. and tan interior!

nice car mate

but sell it for a skyline!


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ Yes, I am very fortunate and thankful for my parents. I never asked for the car, but my parents know that I'm a bimmer fan and thought that the e30 m3 would be an acceptable car for me. Also, the car was a very good bargain. I can sell it right now and earn a few thousand dollars. I guess the overall cost of owning a car is way cheaper in the US than Europe. All I can say is that I'm a very lucky dude. 

Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## terry_b_jones (Feb 15, 2006)

Disgusting car im sure with a name like that your a ******.


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

terry_b_jones said:


> Disgusting car im sure with a name like that your a ******.



Tw%t.................:chairshot


----------



## RoRu (Jan 10, 2004)

By the looks of it the mods have banned the user but I'm amazed they have not deleted the post from this fcuking clown!!!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

M3's do well with the ladies - some how exhaust flames and BOV noises from a Skyline doesnt cut it with them. lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't tell me T.J. is back . .this send a big virus with banned message so that his brain melts infront of the screen.


----------

